# Campout with the Kid



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Headed to our hunting blind/camp cabin with my great grandson yesterday and dialed in a little Henry .22 rimfire. The youngster was able to handle the gun from loading and operating the lever and hammer and the trigger, of course. Set the spinner target at about 30 yards or so and he got some good strings of hits - very few misses off a rest.

Chicken on the grill and then off to another blind to watch for deer. Saw a total of 8 and one fawn and it was good entertainment.

Took a red squirrel while the youngster was still in the fart sack this morning. Then he wanted some of the action. Reds everywhere but he didn't get a shot.

Took him to the golf course where we had a little competition putting on the practice green.

The after watching the Detroit Tigers take care of the Texas Rangers this afternoon, we played a little baseball. Adjusted his swing a bit and he was smacking that ball. He already excels at the sport and just finished the season with some games on the all start team.

Good kid and heads for home tomorrow.

Still can't post pics without first going to "Preview Post."


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like you had a good time.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We did, Knapper. Had 3 pics posted and lost them. Not sure what's going on anymore with the site.

There may be a double post but here's the pics again.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow that was a full day.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic's, lost my other post and reply to your post.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He's a lucky young man to have someone who will take the time to give him so many opportunities.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, men. Sorry you missed the pics but they are on a double post somewhere here that Knapper answered. Actually, just found out it's a triple post! Site needs fixing by someone smarter than I am.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, Rick. This site's become maddening with respect to posting. Hope someone figures it out.

That last pic shows the young man with one of my wife's hoodies. Got down in the low 50s after dark on the campout and good thing he had it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Skeeters should not be to bad there with the heat, this year I have blood flown once a week as they are so thick. Great pic's.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Thanks, men. Sorry you missed the pics but they are on a double post somewhere here that Knapper answered. Actually, just found out it's a triple post! Site needs fixing by someone smarter than I am.


I just combined the three posts and am going to "hide" the repeat posts.

Most of the issues seem to be associated with Internet Explorer (IE). I use FireFox and have only had a couple of hiccups which seem to have been corrected.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

youngdon said:


> I just combined the three posts and am going to "hide" the repeat posts.
> 
> Most of the issues seem to be associated with Internet Explorer (IE). I use FireFox and have only had a couple of hiccups which seem to have been corrected.


I use firefox also. But was able to use just about any browser...before the so called "update". Guess the old adage is correct, don't fix what isn't broke......


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice time with the younglings there GW!


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

Great photos looks like u all had a grand time..


----------

